# Sacramento, CA



## Toasty Tramp (Apr 24, 2015)

Ended up skipping Mt Diablo like I originally planned. Felt like Superman upon arrival but quickly realized how fucking exhausted I was. Hung out in Florin like a fucking dumbasssssss. Place goes from trailer parks to suburban hell and throws you off a bit. Spent the night there in the regional park. The town has some cool folk!

Had a guy offer to guide me to the Quick Stop cause I got a gift card that'll work there, but he was too stoned and took me to a random gas station nearby. Was all "fuck my bad" and walked off like it was nothing.

Went back to the library and some schizophrenic (seemingly) dude who nicknamed himself Abel (from the bible) that was my age approached me with those fiery eyes of the recently religiously converted. God-Blessed me like 4 or 5 times. Fuck it, dude was entertaining as hell -- Thought he was the chosen son of God who was gonna unite the world under one majestic cause. He offered to smoke some green cause I was one of the Chosen to rule underneath him. lolwtf, this is perfect for my story. Said he could come up with songs on the fly if I could play the music, so I busted out the guitar and listened to him praise god through song. Cops approached us in the middle of smoking a bowl and jamming so the dude fucking walks up to them and asks them the time, then he's like "OH SHIT WE GOTTA BOUNCE WE'RE LATE FOR THE GIG BREH"...So we get away no prob and I ran in to DAVEY.

Davey is a fucking awesome musician who's been playing 3x longer than I've been alive. He was dropping nuclear sized knowledge bombs of wisdom on my ass left and right, blowing my mind with a soft melody to back it up. Had a golden voice, could prolly be an announcer. I forget what he said cause he, too, busted out a J and sparked one up on then walked over to the rails. He had to get back in the groove, he said. We got fucking baked like I've never been before and jammed away from the traffic, where he proceeded to blow my mind even more. He slowed down what I was playing and applied a basic fingerpicking pattern to the chord progression and it was MAGIC. We wrap up our biz, and thank GOD that God's Son got distracted and walked off...Dude switched from giving me good vibes to the creepypasta kinda vibes.

Walk onwards and run into a SOULFUL musician who rocked my socks while his rescue pup lied in the guitar case, softly snoring this beautiful day away. We chatted about the pitfalls of capitalism, I listened to him praise socialism, then we started chatting 'bout some deep stuff I don't wanna revisit (Just tryin' to chill, ya know). After a while, I continued through the underpass from Old Sac to Sacramento Proper (Dunno if you call it that, whatevs), where I met ANOTHER musician named Tony, who was playing without a low E string but still rocking the fuck out. He, along with Davey, showed me JUST HOW MUCH I need to pick up the fucking pace. DO YOU KNOW HOW FAR BEHIND THESE GUYS I AM???

In comes Aubrey who despises being called Audrey with a D, so naturally I called her Audrey with a D. She's got a photography gig going and is local to Sacramento. Tony, Audrey, and I kicked it and talked for 30 minutes or so, they listened to my story, and Audrey insists on showing me to the bus station. She got super excited about hitchiking and wanted to show me the best way to gtfo of Sacramento if I needed. We had the best conversation I've had in YEARS, it just FLOWED man. I got Tony an Audrey's info, I'll be in touch with em' in the future 

Get to the library and meet this super punked the fuck out guy who just _looked _badass. We swapped some small talk about the military -- He was a marine, I was air force...naturally that would be the topic of conversation. He took off and now here I am! All that within 4 hours downtown man. This city ain't so bad as I initially thought  I just made the mistake of going to Florin and spending the night there hahahaha. Dunno wtf I was thinking.

At the library figuring out what's next. I was cooped up for like 4 years in Columbus and I'm feeling super restless. Talk to ya guys later!!


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Apr 25, 2015)

everytime I sell a guitar i see townes van zandt videos or read stories like this and semi regret it. I aint any good but damn I love coming up with random tid bits to pass the time. I just struggle to get my mind to do two things at once. I am at a library too.


----------

